# CNC Commemorative Medallion



## navymich (9 Oct 2010)

I received an email from a friend of mine in Ottawa passing on information regarding a Naval Anniversary Memento that is available to be ordered.

Here is the link for more information:  http://www.afpp-international.com/nam/


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Oct 2010)

Most of the units have generated their own coins already.

I've got one from CFNES, and CHA.  

NS


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2010)

NS,

Figured as much.  I'm not as in touch with everything now that I'm light blue.  Hard going from the senior service to being junior!  But I have gotten a fair amount of emails about CNC stuff.  I even got to add the Centennial Pusser Rum decanter to my collection.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Oct 2010)

Got a link to the pusser rum decanter?   

I don't have that one yet.

NS


----------



## navymich (12 Oct 2010)

http://pussersstore.com/rcn10anceshd.html






Really quick shipping on it too, less then a week after I ordered it.  Just odd having an empty decanter with my full ones!


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Oct 2010)

Danke!


----------



## gwp (14 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Got a link to the pusser rum decanter?
> I don't have that one yet.
> NS


The issue with many of the "freelance" unofficial items is that the vendors have not done their homework.  Such is the case with the decanter.  2010 is not the centennial of the RCN.  It is the Canadian Naval Centennial as the Canadian Navy began as the Canadian Naval Service on May 4, 1910 and was designated the Royal Canadian Navy 15 months later Aug 19, 1911.  It then became Maritime Command within the Canadian Armed Forces and known throughout as the Canadian Navy.


----------



## gcclarke (15 Nov 2010)

gwp said:
			
		

> The issue with many of the "freelance" unofficial items is that the vendors have not done their homework.  Such is the case with the decanter.  2010 is not the centennial of the RCN.  It is the Canadian Naval Centennial as the Canadian Navy began as the Canadian Naval Service on May 4, 1910 and was designated the Royal Canadian Navy 15 months later Aug 19, 1911.  It then became Maritime Command within the Canadian Armed Forces and known throughout as the Canadian Navy.



And yet I still like it better than any of the official awkwardly forced bilingual designs. Fancy that.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> And yet I still like it better than any of the official awkwardly forced bilingual designs. Fancy that.



You are not alone.  I noticed last week at the Canex  at Windsor Park that they are now offering BOGO on all CNC stuff.  They have lots of stock (small wonder), I am not impressed with the official stuff and would not want to wear or buy it. (including the medallion)  Any of the unofficial stuff I have seen appeals more to my eyes.


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Nov 2010)

In my opinion, normally the unofficial stuff always has sold better, no matter what the event or celebration.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Nov 2010)

Maybe that is because it is not bland, PC'd. middle of the road attempting to be all things to everyone everywhere crap that the "Official" swag is usually dumbed down to.


----------



## gcclarke (17 Nov 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Maybe that is because it is not bland, PC'd. middle of the road attempting to be all things to everyone everywhere crap that the "Official" swag is usually dumbed down to.


Might I suggest an experiment? A product featuring the actual toasts of the day, and a product featuring the official toasts of the day. Let's see which sells better?


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Nov 2010)

Depends upon your target audience.  For me, I want the actual stuff.  But Officaldom nowadays demands blandmanship more often does it not?  The horror if you may actually be in threat of offending some however distant segement of society.  Now of course I am not proposing being offensive just to be such.  Life is not a Jackass movie.  But..... perhaps I am not the target audience.


----------



## kratz (19 Nov 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> You are not alone.  I noticed last week at the Canex  at Windsor Park that they are now offering BOGO on all CNC stuff.  They have lots of stock (small wonder), I am not impressed with the official stuff and would not want to wear or buy it. (including the medallion)  Any of the unofficial stuff I have seen appeals more to my eyes.



reply to # 8:

Agreed. I had the same thoughts when I first saw the official items in the Borden CANEX. I have not checked that corner of the store out since then. I am not suprised the merchandise is now going for BOGO.

Based on the numbers of interested pers, it looks like we will be doing our own coin as well.


----------

